# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG - Easy repair updates (15 DLL-s)

## mohamed73

*RIFF JTAG - Easy repair updates (15 DLL-s)* 
 Whats new today: 
New models:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bug Fixes/Version updates:    *HTC_8X_PM2320000.dll*
- Resurrection data is updated and improved  *Micromax_A87.dll*
- New ID: 0x106220E1 is added to allowed list    *Pantech_A860S.dll* *- F*ixed resurrection bug    *Samsung_I337M.dll*
- Added resurrection data from a new firmware
- Added firmware version selection option for more flexible and user-friendly resurrection
- Added resurrection data from a new firmware (VLUAMG1)
- Added resurrection data from a new firmware (VLUEMK6)    *Samsung_I535.dll*
- Added 32GB eMMC (29.12GB) chip resurrection data    *Samsung_I747.dll*
- Added resurrection data from a new firmware
- Added firmware version selection option for more flexible and user-friendly resurrection
- Added resurrection data from a new firmware (UCUEMJB)    *Samsung_I9192.dll*
- New ID: 0x308A30E1 is added to allowed list

----------

